# My plans for my Rabbit Hutch... (critique please!)



## SarahFair (Mar 4, 2010)

Im building an outdoor rabbit hutch. I am sort of modeling after this one:
http://www.ideas4rabbits.co.uk/rabbit_hutch_outback_classic_i.aspx

The only things Im chaging is one of the sides will be wire to allow more airflow and the front wire part will be able to flip down. I was thinking of using welded wire.

Ive built chicken coops with the help of the SO and a couple other people and they have turned out alright but Im doing this one all on my own...

I just want to make sure I have all the measurments right.

Here are the plans I made in simple Paint:






Im guessing Ill be using 36' of the 1x2 and 26' of the 1x4.
Does it look alright or do yall see any adjustments I need to make?


----------



## crazyland (Mar 8, 2010)

I like your idea of adding the front dropping down to make access easier.


----------



## alasdair (Jun 30, 2010)

I dont see how you got 26 feet of the 1X4. The right side panel is 12 feet, and if the front pieces were 2' instead of 20" those 5 would still only be 10'(If you plan on using 5 rows on the door compared to the 6 rows on the side.) 10' along with the 12 feet for the side piece = 22', not 26.

Do you think the 1X2 will make a strong enough frame? 
How many do you plan on keeping in here?
Is behind the door a separate room from what appears to be one big room on the left?


----------



## Chirpy (Jul 1, 2010)

One thing that we found we really liked for our rabbits was to have around 1/3 or a 1/2 of the outside pen area with wood on the floor.  The rest had the typical wire flooring.   It did mean we had to reach in and clean off the droppings but I kept some wood shavings on it and it was always very easy to do.   Your front drop down door would make it very easy.   Our rabbits tended to like to lay on and sit on the wood floor over the wire floor.... it's certainly easier on their feet.


----------

